# Die am meisten geschnittenen Filme im deutschen TV?



## Muli (7 Okt. 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich sehe Filme gerne uncut - also ungeschnitten. Umso mehr treibt es mir die Tränen in die Augen, wenn Filme von öffentlichen- oder privaten Anstalten geschnitten werden!

Ihr kennt das sicher: Ihr schaut einen Film im Fernsehen und fragt Euch:
- Der oder die hatte aber ein kurzes Ableben (Gewaltschnitt)?
- Da hat aber was mit der Musik im Hintergrund nicht gestimmt oder es hat die Tonspur zerrissen?
- Wer issn das auf einmal und warum passiert das (Logik Löcher durch Dialogschnitte)?


Deshalb würde ich gerne mal von Euch erfahren, welche Filme Ihr im deutschen TV nicht sehen könnt, weil Sie derart verstümmelt wurden, dass man heulen könnte!


Mir fallen spontan die folgenden Titel ein:

*From dusk till dawn* - habe ich uncut im deutschen TV bisher nicht erlebt
*The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung* - in der Fassung 20.15 Uhr gefühlt auf FSK 6 heruntergeschnitten (da gab es nachts zumindest mal eine Uncut Wiederholung, aber Werbung nervt)
*Predator 2* - kann an der Indexierung liegen!
*Total Recall* - mal uncut im deutschen TV? Meine auch indexiert!
*The Terminator* - mal uncut im deutschen TV? Bis vor kurzem indexiert!
*Starship Troopers* - Nichtmal um 3 Uhr nachts uncut zu genießen! Indexiert?
*Freddy vs. Jason* - der macht einfach Spaß!
*Shoot em Up* - Clive Owen at it's best!
*SinCity* - Hart und Farbarm!
*The Fortress - Die Festung* - 80er Jahre Action
*Flucht aus Absolom* - Hat paar Gewaltspitzen, aber nicht so bedenklich!
*Cliffhanger*
*Bloodsport*
*X-Men* - da hat RTL 2 (mit ca. 15 Minuten Fehlzeit) so viele Logiklöcher geschaffen, nur um den Titel im Nachmittagsprogramm zeigen zu können!
Die schneiden sogar an den Tremors Kultfilmen - *Im Land der Raketenwürmer* mit einer maximalen FSK 16 rum ....

Würde ich länger grübeln würde mir sicher noch mehr einfallen, aber Ihr sollt ja auch ein wenig gefordert werden!

Mich würde generell mal interessieren, was Ihr von der Zensur im deutschen TV haltet, frei nach dem Motto:

FSK 12 ab 20:15 Uhr
FSK 16 ab 22:00 Uhr
FSK 18 ab 23:00 Uhr


----------



## DRAGO (7 Okt. 2010)

Der ganze FSK-Kram ist sowieso Müll - ich habe das Recht als Erwachsener den kompletten Film zu sehen - alles andere ist Betrug.
Und wenn ich mir einen Film kaufe, habe ich genauso das Recht den kompletten Film zu erwerben.
Das mit der FSK ist nur Geldmacherei, wie vieles andere auch.
Sammler kaufen sich bei Erscheinen sofort den Film - plötzlich erscheint ein Steelbook.
Danach eine Uncut/Directorscut oder Extended Version.
Somit kauft man wieder, da man ja den ganzen Film haben möchte.
Also, warum nicht gleich die Langversion.
Mich als Erwachsenen muss keiner Beaufsichtigen (Bevormunden) - und bei Kinder muss/will ich so oder so meiner Sorgfaltspflicht nachkommen und die "Harten" Filme gesondert aufbewahren.
Und wenn ich mir Anschaue was für pedagogisch wertvolle Kinder,- Jugendserien und Filme im TV laufen - kann ich nur lachen - denn da ist so viel Unlogig,Schwachsin und Gewalt - selbst bei Cartoons z.B. es wird jemand vom Amboss erschlagen, ist Flach wie eine Flunder und schwupp wieder normale Grösse und quicklebendig - darauf mal ein sarkastisches Haha.
Und das ist nur mal ein harmloses Beispiel, es gibt dergleichen und schlimmer, einige mehr.
Also FSK weg und nicht so viele verschiedene Versionen eines Films, kann auf mich und meine Kinder selbst aufpassen und muss mich nicht von irgendeinem F(l)achmann, der die Filme subjektiv Beurteilt, bevormunden lassen ! ! !


----------



## Khorkie0815 (7 Okt. 2010)

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt unbeliebt mache, aber ganz so falsch finde ich das nicht. Denn wie soll man das auch sonst (unter den technisch möglichen Gegebenheiten) kontrollieren, dass Kinder nur das sehen, was auch für ihr Alter geeignet ist? Was Anderes ist es, wenn Filme geschnitten werden, um mehr Werbung einbauen zu können. Das nervt mit unter gewaltig. Aber auch hier muss man Abstriche machen. Irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen.

Meines Wissens nach hat die FSK nichts mit den unterschiedlich DVD/BR Versionen (DC, Extended etc) zu tun, die erscheinen. Directors Cut heißt ja auch nicht, dass "blutige Szenen" dort enthalten sind. Es bedeutet ja nur, dass es eine Schnittfassung ist, die dem Regisseur zugesagt hat. Die Film-Industrie schneidet ihre Filme doch selbst, um sie einem breiteren Markt verkaufen/anbieten zu können.

Ich kann mich da aber auch komplett irren


----------



## Punisher (7 Okt. 2010)

Wer guckt schon solche Filme im TV?


----------



## Samy2000 (9 Okt. 2010)

Also ich sage nur 2. Dinge dazu:

1. FSK= Freiwillige SELBST Kontrolle... wo ist denn bitte die selbstkontrolle?

und 2. ich würde mich wenn ich Kinder hätte auf keinen Fall an die FSK empfehlung halten!
Wenn ich zum einen so sehe was mit FSK 12 bewertet wird, wo ich sagen würde das ist eher FSK 16, aber auch anders herum nur weil man kurz einen Busen oder jemand von Hinten nackt sieht ist das doch nicht FSK 16, das würde ich denke ich keinen 12 Jährigen in seiner entwicklung stören...


----------



## dragonxy (10 Okt. 2010)

Filme wie "From Dusk Till Dawn", "The Rock" oder "Starship Troopers" liefen zumindestens früher auch ungeschnitten im TV. Das zerschneiden scheint aber auch wegen Werbeplätzen immer mehr zuzunehmen.

Filme die im Tv überhaupt nicht gehen sind SAW oder Scream 1, was aber zumindestens vor 23 Uhr absolut seine Berechtigung hat. Wirklich nervig ist aber, wenn an Filmen wie "Jurassic Park 1-3" rumgeschnitten wird, wo ja nun wirklich nichts Gore-artiges passiert.

Free-TV ist für mich daher nur ne längere Version von Trailern und wenn ich nen Schnittverdacht habe schau ich das nach bei Schnittberichte.com - detaillierte Zensurinformationen zu mehr als 6000 Filmen und Spielen


----------



## Muli (10 Okt. 2010)

Schnittberichte ist auf jedenfall immer einen Blick wehrt, vor allem, wenn man darüber nachdenkt sich einen Film anzuschaffen und um sicher zu gehen, dass dieser auch - UNCUT - ist!

Ich bestelle auch ganz gerne mal bei *dtm.at*

Da läuft man auch nicht Gefahr einen geschnittenen Film versandt zu bekommen!


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Nov. 2010)

im TV definitiv nicht zu empfehlen:

*Harte Ziele* (der Film ist genial, aber im TV fehlt gerne ne Viertelstunde im schlimmsten Falle, selbst die damals von Premiere ausgestrahlte Fassung hatte reichlcih Schnitte)

*Last Boy scout *
Besonders dreist - es fehlen selbst Special effects!

*Ricochet - Der Aufprall *
sehr sinnvoll geschnitten...wie der Killer aufgespießt wird, sieht man, wie ihn der Strom durchfließt nicht...

*Bad Boys (Michael Bay)*

hab irgendwann mal irrtümlcih die 16er gesehen, es fehlen sogar SPRÜCHE wie den machen wir kalt..

*
Hard to die*

Ganz extrem ist auch 
*Hardboiled *von John Woo 

füge ich noch nach


----------

